# Just got my new peacocks in the mail!!



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got six new peacocks in the mail this afternoon and so far so good. The water was cold so no one had color until I floated the bag for 1/2 an hour and released them. They all have colored up now and look terrific. I am so pleased! This was my first time getting fish on line and I was a bit nervous as to the quality.

Here is what I ordered:

Rubescens
German Red
Regal Blue
Ngara Flametail
Usisya Flavescent
Maylandi

Got all of them at $12.95 each and all guaranteed Male and 2.5 inches! The shipping was a great price too! $30.00!!! Well, I just wanted to share my excitement with other fish nerds, I'm going to go back downstairs and enjoy my new fish.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

congrats, once u buy online you never go back!


----------



## ajbry (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome deal, I sent you a PM asking where you got them from so as not to clutter this thread.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

You are absolutley right TheeMon! I have a decent LFS here that can get me whatever I want but for $30-$80 a fish. :?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

lab911 said:


> Just got six new peacocks in the mail this afternoon and so far so good. The water was cold so no one had color until I floated the bag for 1/2 an hour and released them. They all have colored up now and look terrific. I am so pleased! This was my first time getting fish on line and I was a bit nervous as to the quality.
> 
> Here is what I ordered:
> 
> ...


man let me know what website you went on so I can order from there because this is going to be my first to order on line


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sounds nice, post pics!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, pics!


----------



## beezer720 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll tell you what, I've never ordered online, though I have wanted to. I assume you can't go wrong there. But what I recommend, look in your area for local breeders. That is where you get GREAT fish and GREAT deals, and for the most part, the people are really cool and helpful. You get near wholsesale prices and you know exactly what your getting as you are picking them out. And I can't stress the quality of the fish I've been seeing at these places. I assume most of the online places are local breeders as the ones I've been going to ship nationwide. Most specimens are F0-F2. In the Detroit area there are at least like 5 that I know of, and I'm sure there are countless others I don't even know about. Inquire locally about some near you, as on top of the great fish/prices it's always fun seeing peoples setups and what they have available.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Also if you are near Indy check out the Circle City Aquarium Club.

http://www.circlecityaqclub.org/

Its great swapping fish and learning from club members.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

I would like order online but i could not swallow the shipping cost


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought the shipping cost was insane too but it's not bad depending on where the place is and what service you select. Also eeven if it is expensive, if you buy small fish the prices are generally lower than LFS so it balances out. AND the quality is almost guarenteed to be better.


----------



## beezer720 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here are some of the guys in the Detroit area I've gone to. Rift Valley has a lot more than his stock list states. I think Rift Valley might advertise on this site too.

http://www.riftvalleyaquatics.com/index.html

http://greatlakestropical.com/index.html

From what they were saying, it didn't seem like shipping was that bad, and like DMWave said, when you factor in the cheap fish...

I want to see those pictures too!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

DMWave45 said:


> I thought the shipping cost was insane too but it's not bad depending on where the place is and what service you select. Also eeven if it is expensive, if you buy small fish the prices are generally lower than LFS so it balances out. AND the quality is almost guarenteed to be better.


This is why you buy it from local


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll get some pics posted. I wanted to give them a few days to acclimate. I have Wednesday off. I'll get some good ones up for everyone hopfully by then.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

beezer720 said:


> I'll tell you what, I've never ordered online, though I have wanted to. I assume you can't go wrong there. But what I recommend, look in your area for local breeders. That is where you get GREAT fish and GREAT deals, and for the most part, the people are really cool and helpful. You get near wholsesale prices and you know exactly what your getting as you are picking them out. And I can't stress the quality of the fish I've been seeing at these places. I assume most of the online places are local breeders as the ones I've been going to ship nationwide. Most specimens are F0-F2. In the Detroit area there are at least like 5 that I know of, and I'm sure there are countless others I don't even know about. Inquire locally about some near you, as on top of the great fish/prices it's always fun seeing peoples setups and what they have available.


The problem with that (atleast for people like me) it would cost me more in gasoline to pick up the fish than if I had them shipped to my house. Of course I live all the way up in Traverse City.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new fish! Yes, pics 

I'd try mail order but I still wouldn't stop going to this one small petstore in town, there are a couple people there that really really know alot about african cichlids and are super helpful with tankmate selections, they even pull out some Ad Konigs books and shoot the brease about favorite fish. When you find a store with cichlidaphiles working there I don't mind paying extra. Profit isn't a dirty word when it keeps reputable places open for business.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

taking pics of the fish is more difficult than I thought! I'll post more later once I figure out how to get good shots.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope that I am allowed to post info about where I got my peacocks. If not I apologize and understand if this post must be removed. But this is such a great deal!!!

The person I purchased my peacocks from has another ebay auction. The item number is: 200215464671. Just type in african cichlid fish and he will be the first auction to view. His shipping price went up since last time I ordered from him but it is still the lowest I have found.

My fish have been in my tank for over a week and I have not had any issues with ich or fungus. They all are coloring up nicely and eating well. I gotta talk my husband into getting me a bigger tank so I can add more peacocks! I am addicted!!!!! :drooling:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice pics! I like your rocks, can you get a full tank shot?


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a great shot but that is all I have right now. I was trying to get better shots of the individual fish so I only took this one shot. My tank is only a 46 gallon bow front. I am going to upgrade to a 72 gallon bow front in the next few months.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, and all my rock is lace rock. I have Black Sand for my substrate. I run a 304 Fluval Canister filter and a 300 watt stealth heater. Most of the plants are live. I am trying to get some more water onion for the back and eventually replace the silk grass plants. I just did a water change and that is why my water is a bit cloudy. I stirred up some of the sand in the process. :roll:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love bowfronts! I just upgraded from a 46BOW to a 75 but I want another 72 Bow.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I think your Peacocks would look better if you put them on a natural colored sand instead of using black sand or gravel.

Make sure you don't overfeed your Peacocks. They don't expend alot of energy. Only feed them once a day.

Your peacocks look great! Nice find!


----------

